# Calor Gas / Heating options



## Etchy Boy

Hey guys,

It's starting to get pretty cold at night and the only heating I have is the aircon units which to be fair don't produce that much heat ... these apartments Im in aren't insulated well so more heat is lost than is gained (plus Im sure my elec bill will be rocketing leaving these units on).

Im looking for other alternatives for providing heat over the next few months. Im wondering if anyone knows whether they do calor gas around Tavira. I remember in the UK many yrs back I lived somewhere without heating and I ended up purchasing a heater for £70 and then got 15kg bottles for dirt cheap ... and they lasted me a few weeks at a time. All I did when I needed a new bottle was call the guys up and they came by and swapped the bottles.

Maybe the same thing exists here? Or any other ideas I'm not thinking of? Im on a 3rd floor in an apartment complex, so no wood burning options. I could have a hot bath every night ... but dont think falling asleep in the bath is a bright idea 

Thx all,
Etch


----------



## oronero

If it's any consolation it has been down to -2 deg centigrade during the recent evenings in some areas of the UK...surely it's not that cold in the Algarve?

I have no heating in the UK house at the moment but can thoroughly recommend two 'hot water bottles' and a decent blanket....much cheaper!


----------



## Etchy Boy

Guess I like my comforts, when I was living in Cambridge (dont laugh) I used to keep my house at 23 deg C all the time ... is pretty cold here in the evenings ... hot water bottle is a good idea for sleeping, didnt think about that.


----------



## oronero

Not too bad near Leeds at the moment...only one 'hot water bottle' tonight!


----------



## Etchy Boy

Aah Leeds, remember going to a club called Majestic back when I was studying in Sheffield looooong time ago. Wonder if its still there ... by the station.


----------



## oronero

I am a West London lad on a sabbatical with work based In Castleford, close to Leeds.

I went into Leeds a couple of weeks back for the first time on the train, I didn't know where anything was , so the chances of me knowing where the Majestic is or if it is still there are lost on me...sorry! 

It was similar in some respects to any city in England, with office blocks, as well as shops everywhere. Perhaps you can do a virtual walk through Leeds on 'Google Earth' and see for yourself.


----------



## kw60

Hi
We bought a calor gas heater from Leroy Merlin a few weeks ago for 65E. Bottled gas is 27 E
It's been a godsend the last week as its instant heat till we fire up the wood burner.
best part is I can roll it into the bathroom for a while before my bath .... Bliss
Kim


----------



## canoeman

Calor gas and heaters available everywhere, hot spot heater etc, lightweight bottles now as well, their main drawback is they produce quite a lot of water vapour or encourage it when warn air hits cold walls etc, it suggest a *de-humidifier is an essential item* in uninsulated Portuguese property, water laden air lot colder than dry air.

Dyson has a new electric heater out not cheap but more effective than traditional gas or electric heaters.


----------



## Etchy Boy

Thanks peeps, verryyy helpful


----------



## wroxham

Hi, 
Was in Continente, Olhao the other day and they had Super Ser type gas heaters for sale


----------



## Etchy Boy

Ok, maybe my Continente has heaters, will pop down there, thx wroxham


----------

